
Google Hangouts Outage and G Suite Status Dashboard (Discussion Prompt) - Top5a
Apologies if there is already a thread submitted by now.<p>It appears as though Google has been suffering some heavy outages for the past 30 minutes, and yet their G Suite Status Dashboard remains unchanged.  This feels similar to what happened when AWS experienced their historic outage several months ago whilst their dashboard did not indicate any service problems.<p>Is there a particular reason why such dashes are so slow to update?  What is the point of such dashboards if they do not update within a reasonable time?  Here, defining reasonable time as 30 minutes, although I think I&#x27;m being generous.<p>Link to G Suite:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;appsstatus
======
zackify
Still down and having clients call me about it. Googleapis keeps throwing a
503 on and off. Why does the status page not update? How is this 99.999999
uptime?

